# Food for Football



## Mad Cook (Jun 14, 2014)

(No, not THAT football)

The USA soccer team is playing Ghana in the World Cup on Monday. 

British foodie magazines are full of ideas for food to eat while watching the World Cup matches. (Well you got to do something to keep you awake.) Will any of you be watching and are you planning special food for the event?

We have two different sorts of football - soccer and rugby (and there are two different versions of that - Rugby Union and Rugby League - please don't ask). The difference between the game with the round ball and the game with the pointy ball was defined (by Rudyard Kipling, I think) as  "Soccer is a game for Gentlemen played by Hooligans, and Rugger is a game for Hooligans played by Gentlemen." 

Unlike your football players when they play with the pointy ball our rugby players don't wear a lot of protective clothing - apart from the thingy to protect the important little places, if you get my drift, and when they play in some positions they wear ear protection (usually a bandage) so their ears don't get pulled off in the scrum - you're beginning to get the reference to hooligans and gentlemen, aren't you?

Any road up, as we say in the north of England, if you'll be watching enjoy it. (_Wanders off shaking head in disbelief that she actually said that_.)


----------



## TaraWildes (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm still on task of doing World Cup Dinners every night.  It's fun to try to figure out what to make to honor the various cuisines with what I have on hand.  Taking a little adustment, but so far we've done Brazil, Italy, Argentina, USA (well, that one was easy) and tonight, South Korea!


----------

